#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  britney spears live

## Funmaker

En dan denk je dat zulke mensen ook effectief kunnen zingen...
think twice

What Britney Spears Really Sounds Like On Stage [ Movies ] - EvilChili :: Hot Entertainment Delivered Daily :: Fear the Chili

enjoy....

or not

----------


## Stoney3K

Mevrouw heeft blijkbaar de batterijtjes van haar in-ear monitor setje vergeten erin te doen?  :Smile: 

Naja, nou weten we ook waar ze die gigantische FX racks eigenlijk voor inzetten. Kun je nagaan hoeveel harmonizers ze nodig hebben om dat te fixen... of je maakt er natuurlijk gewoon een veredelde tape-act van.  :Wink:

----------


## berolios

> ...of je maakt er natuurlijk gewoon een veredelde tape-act van...



Wat denk je dat ze hier doen dan? HD-tracks draaien overuren, dat weet ik je toch wel te vertellen !!!

Dit heeft toch niks meer met muziek te maken? Wat een nep-zooi... Die pakjes die ze aan heeft maken wel wat goed... maarre... gaan me de nekharen van overeind staan (ook al voor dit filmpje hoor!)... neen dank u...

----------


## Jan van Duren

Sta er al jaren verbaasd van dat het publiek dit allemaal maar pikt.

is echt niet om aan te horen.

Wat erg.

gr

Jan

----------


## DiGiCowboy

Zou niet weten waarom dit niet nep zou zijn.... dat gaat die audio tech echt niet toelaten hoor ! Die is gelijk z'n baantje kwijt !! Enneuh.. harmonizers?? erg leuk bedacht, maar je hebt geen flauw idee waar het over hebt vrind....

----------


## berolios

> Zou niet weten waarom dit niet nep zou zijn.... dat gaat die audio tech echt niet toelaten hoor...



De audio is inderdaad zeker niet altijd netjes synchroon bij dit filmpje, maar het kan ook een aftak zijn voor de TV-kar die je hoort... daar zijn wat meer mogelijkheden om dit soort 'bootleg' opnames te maken. 

Maar ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat er bij dit soort artiesten heel vaak een hele rits HD-tracks meelopen, waaronder eentje met de lead-vocal(en). En ik weet ook uit eigen ervaring dat dat soms maar goed is ook  :Wink:  !!

Ajoo!

----------


## gertgeluid

Leuk dat er een of andere mafketel de moeite heeft genomen om dit uit de lucht te pikken en het op te nemen!

Het is natuurlijk al lang duidelijk dat dit playback is (Madonna heeft er ook ervaring mee). En terecht. Als je fisiek zo druk bezig bent met je danspasjes, dan vind ik het niet raar dat je niet live zingt. De enige reden dat er uberhaupt een beugeltje actief is, is voor de babbels tussendoor, en dan heb ik heel veel respect voor de tech die dat op tijd aan en uit zet en het ook nog zoveel mogelijk kan laten klinken als de playback...

Met mag duidelijk zijn dat de artiest hier geen afluistering van in de oortjes heeft (alleen tijdens de praatmomenten misschien) en vandaar ook de onzuiverheid. Ik zou dat ook niet willen horen als ik fisiek zo druk bezig was met een dansact.

Tja, Britney is nu eenmaal meer een visueel ding dan een muzikaal ding, dus het verbaast me niks. Bij de Madonna DVD stoorde ik me er heel eventjes aan, maar die show is visueel dusdanig interessant (hoewel ik de montage wel erg chaotisch vond), dat ik het weer niet zo erg vond dat er niet live werd gezongen.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

klinkt meer als een jaloers iemand die aan het mixen is. Er is geen manager (ook niet papa) die dit toelaat tijdens een concert. Misschien dat het een keer gebeurt, maar niet een hele show lang.

Sorry maar ik ben geen fan ofzo (helemaal niet zelfs) maar dit ziet er erg nep uit.

Ik denk dat gert gelijk heeft en dit nooit de zaal bereikt heeft.

----------


## beyma

Ze klinkt zo ziek/verkouden als een mens maar kan zijn, als dat echt zo was, dan is het wel weer knap dat ze toch de show doet  :Cool:

----------


## MusicSupport

> klinkt meer als een jaloers iemand die aan het mixen is. Er is geen manager (ook niet papa) die dit toelaat tijdens een concert. Misschien dat het een keer gebeurt, maar niet een hele show lang.
> 
> Sorry maar ik ben geen fan ofzo (helemaal niet zelfs) maar dit ziet er erg nep uit.
> 
> Ik denk dat gert gelijk heeft en dit nooit de zaal bereikt heeft.



Met een beetje fatsoenlijke UR4 like ontvanger met laptop en software pik je dit draadloze signaal zo uit de lucht. Hup je tafel in en recorden maar. 
Wat een gekraaaai door de micro zeg....
Hier heeft toestemming of niet niks mee te maken. Men weet denk niet eens dat dit gebeurt!

----------


## tididi

> klinkt meer als een jaloers iemand die aan het mixen is. Er is geen manager (ook niet papa) die dit toelaat tijdens een concert. Misschien dat het een keer gebeurt, maar niet een hele show lang.
> 
> Sorry maar ik ben geen fan ofzo (helemaal niet zelfs) maar dit ziet er erg nep uit.
> 
> Ik denk dat gert gelijk heeft en dit nooit de zaal bereikt heeft.



dit is ook al een keer gedaan bij enrique iglesias 
daar was het de monitor man die het op had genomen (en vals dat enrique zong!!!)
de monitor man was daarna ontslagen dus dit kan dus toch wel gebeuren.

de muziek en band staat hard genoeg om dit te verdoezelen en soms alleen maar het gekreun en *hello people*!!! door te mixen.


0

----------


## showband

mevrouw spears heeft in de beste jaren van de mickeymouseclub in het programma gezeten. Dat betekent dat zij auditierondes over heel de USA heeft overleeft qua dansen, acteren en zingen.

Een aantal idiote jaren later moet zij tijssen de zwangerschappen, scheidingen en onophoudelijke paperazzi-aanvallen door, fysiek moordende shows doen met dansroutines die voor een 18 jarige zijn geschreven. 

In de coulissen staan letterlijk honderden persmuskieten, wannabe sterren, showbizz-bazen en technici klaar om geld te verdienen over haar rug. 
De ene helft eist dat ze zo veel mogelijk high profile optredens doet om zo veel mogelijk merchandize te verkopen of kijkcijfers te halen. LET OP een slecht optreden van Britney op MTV is beter voor de kijkcijfers en publiciteit dan een goed optreden! Dus zelfs de supporters zullen klaarstaan om elke misstap uit te buiten. Dat ze eigenlijk een paar jaar gewoon thuis zou moeten zitten zal niemand haar zeggen.

Niemand staat klaar om een MTV special te draaien over de samplers van U2 te praten. (kamer vol apple G2 redundant draaiende systeemen met IT beheerder onder het toneel) U2 is goed en rock en roll.... en ook voor geen meter live. Sting is al sinds de jaren tachtig leadzang uit een doosje aan het gebruiken maar daar valt niemand over.

Britney spears is meer waard als "love her or hate her" icoon. En het is haar beurt om ritueel geslacht te worden. Terwijl de zelfde mensen direct weer een opvolger zoeken. Fake acts van lowlands tot idols.

----------


## kjp

link

YouTube - Schlag mich baby noch ein mal

----------

